# Puncture free Brompton



## Pale Rider (30 May 2015)

Tannus now offer their solid tyres in Brompton size.

The tyres in bigger sizes have been favourably reviewed on here and elsewhere.

A puncture on a Brompton is more of a nuisance than on an ordinary bike.

I wonder how many people carry a spanner for the axle, and six speeds in particular can be a fiddle to put back together.

The Tannus tyres are fifty quid a pop, about twice the price of Marathon Pluses, but worth it for hassle free commuting, although perhaps not for occasional leisure use.

http://www.nipnip.co.uk/catalog/pro...ke-16-x-1-25-black-solid-puncture-proof-tyre/


----------



## Blurb (30 May 2015)

They are lighter than my Marathon Pluses, but the cost, fitting, and the fact that I ride through London mostly where you're never very far from a tube/taxi/minicab/bus mean I probably won't be partaking. I can see a market for them though, Boris Bikes maybe (?)


----------



## Pale Rider (30 May 2015)

What we need is a guinea pig.

Someone who does a fair few miles on his Brommie and is obviously a man of means.

How about it, @Fab Foodie ?


----------



## CopperBrompton (30 May 2015)

They are truly horrible to ride on. I was intending to do a few miles to test them and had to hand it back after half a mile. Ok in a straight line, but lean the bike over to corner and it squirms like crazy. I'll stick with Marathon Plus and an average of one puncture every 2000 miles.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> What we need is a guinea pig.
> 
> Someone who does a fair few miles on his Brommie and is *obviously a man of means*.
> 
> How about it, @Fab Foodie ?


eh what?
I'll ask my Butler to look into it .....


----------



## T4tomo (31 May 2015)

Given the level of protection Marathons and marathon pluses give then I can't see many going for these if the ride / handling is crap.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 May 2015)

T4tomo said:


> Given the level of protection Marathons and marathon pluses give then I can't see many going for these if the ride / handling is crap.



Agreed.

I wonder if @Trikeman could confirm if it was the new Tannus tyres he tried and if it was on a Brompton.

The tyres appear to work well in other sizes, so I'm surprised they are quite so poor on a Brommie.


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 Jun 2015)

Yep, the new (one rubber type fits all) type, and on a Brompton. They claim the feel is equivalent to 100psi, which definitely isn't true, but they didn't feel too bad in a straight line. For cornering, though, they just feel dreadful.


----------



## annedonnelly (2 Jun 2015)

That's a shame. I might've been tempted to try them. Even Marathon+ and slime doesn't cope with some of the rubbish on the cycle paths I ride.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2015)

annedonnelly said:


> That's a shame. I might've been tempted to try them. Even Marathon+ and slime doesn't cope with some of the rubbish on the cycle paths I ride.



Both my Brommie punctures have been on paths not so far from you.

One was in Wallsend, where the natives have what might be called a robustly inquisitive attitude to strangers on funny shaped bicycles.

I called a taxi for a prompt escape.

The driver, who I don't think grasped I had a puncture, said I was mad to stop there.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> One was in Wallsend, where the natives ....


... still point at aeroplanes .....


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> ... still point at aeroplanes .....



Big bird in sky - bad medicine.


----------



## windmiller (2 Jun 2015)

Was born in Wallsend, great place as far as the average urban wasteland goes. Avoid the metro train late at night though,
and the tyne pedestrian tunnel is not for the faint hearted after sunset.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jun 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Both my Brommie punctures have been on paths not so far from you.
> 
> One was in Wallsend, where the natives have what might be called a robustly inquisitive attitude to strangers on funny shaped bicycles.
> 
> ...



I had some entertaining times in that neck of the woods as a teenager in the mid 80s with a Midlands(*) accent. 

(*) Or in Novocastrian parlance of the time yousoundlikeaf**kincockneypoof


----------



## annedonnelly (2 Jun 2015)

windmiller said:


> Was born in Wallsend, great place as far as the average urban wasteland goes. Avoid the metro train late at night though,
> and the tyne pedestrian tunnel is not for the faint hearted after sunset.



And I discovered only last year what a lovely old (Victorian?) park there is.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2015)

One of the comments was made when I had the Brommie in the wheel tucked under 'parked' position.

"How can you ride a thing like that, man?"

It had never occurred to me the sight of a parked Brompton would look odd to a non-cyclist.


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (8 Jun 2015)

Shame about those tyres, punctures on a brompton are no fun. I used to ride on some very slim very high pressure ones, forgot their name, not the american ones, they were bald, pumped up to 120psi (with a stirup pump) I peddled twice with a backwind and I was at work, I had lost a few fillings on the way but they were SO FAST.

In retrospect they were a bit hit and miss in terms of build quality, but 2 out of 4 were fantastic, amazing difference over marathon+, if I went over a sharp object it would just ping to the side, I do miss them, this was about 6 years ago, has anyone out there used anything similar lately, I would like a set for the summer if they have improved, can't beat marathon+ for the winter though.


----------

